# Curing a frozen ham



## cellis242001

Hi all! New guy here and looking for some advice. My family had a hog butchered at the beginning of November. I had to freeze the hams as our butcher did not offer curing or smoking of large cuts of meat. Is it possible to defrost the hams in the fridge and then apply the cure, wrap them up and put them in the fridge in order to cure? I have read varying points of view on this subject. This forum seems like the best place to ask this question. Any and all advice is very welcome.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us

Wow.. !  I'm sure if your going to cure in a wet brine that will work ok. But you have to learn where to inject some of the brine near the bones and into the ham spaced out properly.. Not sure about a salt or dry brine after freezing. Hopefully you froze quickly after butchering.. 
Bunch of people here can help you on that.. 
Be patient..


----------



## forkin pork

Rings Я Us said:


> Bunch of people here can help you on that..
> Be patient..


I have to agree with Rings on this.
I'm sorry I have no real input on the subject, although, I am familiar with it from the info I see in here.
Just hang in there and I know you will find the answer soon, lots of knowledgeable people here.



Rings Я Us said:


> you have to learn where to inject some of the brine near the bones and into the ham spaced out properly


Again I have no real experience with what you are doing, but if I am not mistaken, from what I've seen and heard in here, it may have something to do with bone rot or spoilage????

Just hang in there a little bit, you'll find and/or get the correct answer you looking for, I've learned a ton of sh*t in here and only been here a short while.
Stay in touch, I'd be interested to see the outcome of this question.


----------



## cellis242001

Thanks Rings! Yes it was frozen immediately after. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## daveomak

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/picnic-shoulder-into-a-ham-9-13-update-money.233988/

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money.236375/
........  rear leg   ..........................    front leg     .......






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....


----------



## Rings Я Us

Wow! Nice internal view of ham bones.


----------



## tropics

I will be following this.Just bought a 12.5# Butt Ham put it in the freezer
Richie


----------



## ab canuck

I am in also lol, I have a few in the freezer we butchered and saved for making into hams....


----------



## cellis242001

From my research around the net I have found a few forum posts stating that they froze fresh hams, and defrosted in the fridge when they were ready to cure them. After thawing out they would apply the dry cure to hams and place in the refrigerator to stay cool and cary through the curing process and then re-freeze afterwards. The butcher that did most of the processing told me that he had a friend that cured through this process. The hams are skinless so he suggested making some incisions down to the bone and then packing those with dry rub to help the cure take faster to prevent any bone rot. Still waiting to see if anyone on here has worked through that method.


----------



## killerque

I have one in the freezer as well from a hog last year.  I planned on making enough brine to cover it frozen an let it defrost in brine.  Check it after a few days and if defrosted dump brine, clean vessel, mix more brine,inject joints, hock, and along bones.  Put back in fresh brine and let her go.   I am no expert.


----------

